# Bronze Orca?



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

Has anyone seen a bronze Orca or have pictures of one?

I've only seen stock photos from the various Orbea sites and catalog. I was planning on getting an orange Orca but recently changed the order to bronze. Now I'm having second/third thoughts after seeing pictures of gchesa's orange orca. The orange looks pretty darn good.

I have a deposit down on an Orca with the following:

SRAM Force Group
Ritchey WCS Carbon 4AXIS Stem
Ritchey WCS Carbon Streem Handlebars
Selle Italia SLR Carbon Kit Flow Saddle
Zeus Carbon Seatpost
Custom Wheels (1370 grams): IRD Cadence Rims, Sapim CX-Rays (24/28), White Industries H1 hubs
Speedplay X1 Titanium Pedals
Dave-O Carbon Cages

It should be in the low 15 lb range. I wish I could see a bronze, orange and white frameset side by side!!!


----------



## janetaylor7 (Jan 18, 2007)

*The bronze is SWEET!*

They have one at my LBS. Although if the orange is copper-esque that sounds cool too. You could wait a long time for an orange though. 

Well, I'm not help at all am I?


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

janetaylor7 said:


> They have one at my LBS. Although if the orange is copper-esque that sounds cool too. You could wait a long time for an orange though.
> 
> Well, I'm not help at all am I?


Thanks for the heads up. I went to Pacific Bicycles and took a look at the bronze frameset. The bronze doesn't do it for me. The orange is a much cooler looking color. However, white is still my favorite Orca color... clean and classic. So I asked my LBS to get a 57" white frameset with the Force group. Hopefully, they'll get it in a week.

My LBS called Orbea USA while I was in the shop. 30 white Orcas arrived this past Tuesday and they were all gone by Wednesday. Another shipment of white Orcas is coming next week. Orbea USA is still non-committal on the arrival of the orange and bronze framesets.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Are those IRD rims the 19mm or 30mm version? I'm having some 30s built very similar to your build except they'll be 18/24. The estimated weight for mine is about 1420g.

Be sure to post some pics once the Orca comes in.


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

dave99ag said:


> Are those IRD rims the 19mm or 30mm version? I'm having some 30s built very similar to your build except they'll be 18/24. The estimated weight for mine is about 1420g.
> 
> Be sure to post some pics once the Orca comes in.


The IRD rims are 19 mm. I'll definitely post pictures of the new bike!


----------

